# Happy Lunar New Year! 2018 is the Year of the Dog!



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

For those Asians on M3OC or anyone else that observes the Lunar New Year, HAPPY 2018! May you and your families have healthy, happiness, and prosperity in the upcoming year. Above all, may you ALL get a new Model 3!

More information about what to expect from this upcoming year from thechinesezodiac.org:

According to the Chinese Zodiac, 2018 is the year of the Dog and its characteristic word is ACTION!
The year of the Earth Dog 2018 comes just after the Year of the Fire Rooster (2017) and before the year of the Earth Pig (2019)!

Chinese New Year of the Dog 2018 begins on Friday, the 16th of February and ends on 2019 Lunar New Year's Eve on Feb. 4. The Dog occupies the eleventh position in the 12-year cycle of Chinese zodiac . You are a "Dog chinese zodiac animal" if you are born in one of these years: 1934, 1946, 1958, 1970, 1982, 1994, 2006, 2018.​









In Chinese astrology each zodiac year ( rat, ox, tiger, rabbit, dragon, snake, horse, sheep, monkey, rooster, dog and pig) is not just associated with an animal sign, but also one of five elements: Gold (Metal), Wood, Water, Fire, and Earth…the year of 2018 meets element of Earth, so 2018 is a Earth Dog Year.

The Chinese Horoscope 2018 predicts that this year of the Brown Earth Dog is going to be a good year in all respects, but it will also be an exhausting year. You will be happy, yet frustrated, rested, yet tired, cheerful, yet dull!​Planning, postponing and negligence are words you will need to remove from your vocabulary during this year.

Refreshed and regenerated, the Dog will accelerate the initiation of all things, but this will bring, in the same time, pressure and stress in the everyday life.

According to chinese astrology , 2018 is a very good year regarding the financial aspects, but a little difficult from a health point of view. Actually, in the year of the dog, all zodiac signs will want to pay special attention to their health. Year 2018 is the ideal time to start eating healthy, doing sports and getting rid of bad habits.​


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

P.S. My local Tesla store was giving these away! (Money NOT included!)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice diversity touch, @Brokedoc , very nice touch! :china:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rats rule.


----------



## Impatient (Sep 19, 2017)

Year of the Dragon here. Yeah, baby!


----------

